# Comic Books on Kindle



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

Has anyone here read a comic book on the Kindle? If so, any preferences on how you view it? (i.e. full page, or just panel by panel)

Thanks.


----------



## stormhawk (Apr 29, 2009)

I haven't read a comic on the Kindle yet, but now that you mention it, I sure would like to! 

There are a lot of good comics that were originally printed in black and white and would be easily transferred. I would much prefer reading a page at a time (I have a DXG) because sometimes the composition is page-based rather than panel based. 

It would be very cool to re-read Elfquest and Barefoot Gen on the Kindle, and I'm sure there are a lot of artists doing black and white work that I would enjoy taking a look at. 

Hmmm. Perhaps I can go hunting PDFs now ...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Valentine is one that I "purchased" from Amazon, as I recall.


----------



## nicknicknick (Apr 6, 2010)

I've a couple of comics on my DX. They look okay and i appreciate the new pdf handling improvements. I daresay any b&w or greyscale comic designed for paperback size would read well however if i were wanting to read a lot of comics on a device i think i'd be getting an ipad. The DX 's greyscale is brilliant for novels or any 'flowing' text but having to mess around enlarging comics gets in the way of the reading experience and color is a no go area for kindle.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

You can use Calibre to transfer comic pictures into a book for the kindle... I know some people were using the Mangle program but that doesn't work right... Viewing comics on a DX is 100 better then trying to read it on the regular kindle...


----------



## aussie.354 (Jul 12, 2010)

I tend to think it loses a lot without the colour. The _Ipad _ is more atuned for comic reading I believe. Just my 2 cents worth.

Cheers


----------



## pacificd (Apr 24, 2010)

Im doing a project on this. 

Tumor was good but the text was a little small for the K2.

I think breaking down comics to fit the k2 screen is a good idea and something I'm experimenting with.

I think comic strips would be fine and look gorgeous in the device.

Stay tuned for my projects


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Not yet but, i will do it ASAP


----------



## Prazzie (Oct 25, 2009)

Also check out Mangle. There is also a link to a more in-depth tutorial and tips for sourcing manga online.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

I did one comic book for the kindle that artist did an amazing job but they didn't show up that well on the kindle.  We need the color give us the color.


----------



## romac (Jun 23, 2010)

I haven't honestly read a comic since I was a kid, but more and more lately I've been interested in several comics and graphic novels. I'd love to read them on Kindle, but like others I'd have questions on how the layout would work. I guess one panel at a time would have to be best, instead of full page (of course, if I had a DX I may be singing a different tune lol).


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

stormhawk said:


> It would be very cool to re-read Elfquest and Barefoot Gen on the Kindle, and I'm sure there are a lot of artists doing black and white work that I would enjoy taking a look at.


Yay! A fellow Elfquest fan! Very cool.


----------



## Rob Alex (Jul 6, 2010)

Comic books or Graphic Novels could become huge on the readers with color.  Keeping my eye on the pulse of this subject.


----------

